# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Waking life - Montreal Mirror

## Dream Guide Team

Montreal Mirror*Waking life**Montreal Mirror*We talked about *lucid dreaming* for a couple of hours and that was the starting point of our friendship. That was five years ago, *...***

----------

